# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Who here would just love to live out in the wilderness

## darkcuriousity

If you had the opportunity would you enjoy living off the land, and never seeing society again? Everyday work hard to keep your shelter up and food in your stomach. Always surrounded by the fresh air, and never gasoline. What skills would you bring to the table to help you survive. Would you be willing to learn many new skills to help you survive. What type of wilderness would you like to live in? Are you open to other places?

----------


## Rick

No thanks. I'm pretty happy with the life I established for myself and my family. Time to enjoy it. Being happy with your surroundings starts with being happy about yourself. If you can't do that you won't be happy anywhere.

----------


## Mischief

> No thanks. I'm pretty happy with the life I established for myself and my family. Time to enjoy it. Being happy with your surroundings starts with being happy about yourself. If you can't do that you won't be happy anywhere.


+1..........Same here

----------


## TresMon

I LOVE it!

----------


## Sarge47

> If you had the opportunity would you enjoy living off the land, and never seeing society again? Everyday work hard?


*NOPE!!!   *  :Innocent:   :Sneaky2:   :Cool2:

----------


## hunter63

I useta could,..... retired to my plain old life, now........That's young mans sport.

----------


## randyt

I will have to say that I loved the trapline and the more remote the better.

----------


## jhnnymwr75

I'd do it, if I ever became homeless thats my plan. But, I guess I'll function in normal society while I can.

----------


## mountainmark

I would try to enjoy living as long as I'm living. If I had to, it would be the wilderness, but seeing as I have the life I have, society is alright with me. Warts and all, It is better to be a part of the solution than completely absent.

mark

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> I useta could,..... retired to my plain old life, now........That's young mans sport.


Sounds a lot like me.  I probably still could do it for a while, at least until various & sundry body parts started falling off.  :gimp:   :triage:   :Blushing:   :Blushing: 

As to where, since I grew up in the woods and swamps of the Deep South, that's where I'd prefer it to be.

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Desert Rat!

I,ve done it , it's tough work you pretty much work all day to feed yourself and the rest of the time finding or maintaining shelter depending on the time of year, I was able to do it for about 3 months then I had to give it a rest and I never could get one of my girl friends to do it for more than a few days at a time, other than being tired,dirty,bored and a little horny well then its just great!

----------


## Rick

You carried a horn with you? Signalling is so important. I just use a whistle, though.

----------


## BENESSE

Nope, I like to have a balance and choices in my life. Was never an all or nothing person.

----------


## kyratshooter

> If you had the opportunity would you enjoy living off the land, and never seeing society again? Everyday work hard to keep your shelter up and food in your stomach. Always surrounded by the fresh air, and never gasoline. What skills would you bring to the table to help you survive. Would you be willing to learn many new skills to help you survive. What type of wilderness would you like to live in? Are you open to other places?


If you want to buy a ticket to Norway we know a guy you can hang out with!

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-it-all-behind

----------


## Thaddius Bickerton

Why do I feel deja vu?

Well, living off the land as a hunter gather is not my long term choice.  Do i forage a bit, of course, and like Danial Nighteyes says, living in the south, let me have that turf and I could make out, but the more modern stuff I have the simpler it would be.

The good old days were pretty difficult, perhaps nearly impossible without a tribe to share the load.

Just take a few minutes to look at the American Mtn. man.  Somewhere I read that their life expectancy was a couple of years on average. And remember those old boys knew a lot, and took as much as they could from their modern world with them to smooth the way.

Now ask me If I would like living in a nice quite meadow in my homestead, with my tools, and such, surrounded by my family and garden and animals and drawing some pension from my stroke and able to pick up and limp out to the pond, or woods or swamp or hills and take the dog and hopefully a kid or two in tow.  

Ride into town when I wanted something from it.

Have internet, and all the nice things that electricity lets me have.

That sounds like a pretty good deal, hey, wait a minute, that is what I'm working on.

But if ya'll wanna go live in the woods or where ever you want alone or with your tribe, so long as you leave me and mine alone, don't tell us how we have to live, or expect us to take care of you, well then I'm cool with it.

That's freedom for ya; ain't it?

Thad.

(Wonder if he will post again or if just another dreamer who hasn't thought things through or tried it much?  I hope he comes here, and shows us he can do it.  Not only would I be impressed, but I would be happy to cheer for his success.  Everyone has to have their dream.  The difference is not to let dream and fantasy get mixed up.  To live a dream, you have to realistically analyze what it takes to make that dream work, then go for it.  Really simple to say, not so easy to do sometimes.)

----------


## darkcuriousity

> (Wonder if he will post again or if just another dreamer who hasn't thought things through or tried it much?  I hope he comes here, and shows us he can do it.  Not only would I be impressed, but I would be happy to cheer for his success.  Everyone has to have their dream.  The difference is not to let dream and fantasy get mixed up.  To live a dream, you have to realistically analyze what it takes to make that dream work, then go for it.  Really simple to say, not so easy to do sometimes.)


My goal was to make it sound like I was just dreaming and speaking hypothetically, but I am not, and you seem to have taken notice to that. I have a plan that yes I have been thinking through. I won't go into detail, but I am still trying to find so more people. I'm trying to find people who want to live in the wilderness, and never see society again. I have found a few people already.

----------


## Sarge47

> My goal was to make it sound like I was just dreaming and speaking hypothetically, but I am not, and you seem to have taken notice to that. I have a plan that yes I have been thinking through. I won't go into detail, but I am still trying to find so more people. I'm trying to find people who want to live in the wilderness, and never see society again. I have found a few people already.


I'm not going to preach to you, but sincerely wish you and all of the others you can find the best of times.  If you all hate society that much then I agree that you shouldn't be a part of it.     :Cool2:

----------


## darkcuriousity

Erm... it's not that we hate society. It's just not the way we want to live.

----------


## Celticwarrior

Having spent an enormous amount of time in the Northern Woods in Michigan, and having done survival training in the Arctic, the Jungle, and the Desert, I can tell you that living 'wild' sounds a whole lot better than it is. Dying of exposure, dying of disease or injury, dying of starvation or dehydration, and the general misery that comes with trying to provide the basics of life for yourself day in and day out in all kinds of weather is not very appealing. If you want to see what it is like, you should go out to a relatively safe area like a nearby national forest and set up a rotating series of camps (you can only camp in one spot for 2 weeks legally), and see if you can make it. Soon you will find that you can't provide anywhere near enough calories to sustain yourself with all the hard work you are doing all day. I've done enough endurance camping in my life and I know that if push came to shove, I could do it again, but the desire to do so has waned considerably over the years. Even with all the edible landscaping I've done and the preps I have for preserving foods long term under primitive circumstances, I would be hard pressed to continue to feed myself and my family for that first year until I could build up enough food reserves for winter.  Hunting and fishing will only get you so far, and if you get too sick or injured to go out to obtain food, you will die in very short order.

----------


## intothenew

> ......I won't go into detail.........


Please do, I'd love to hear some details.

Chances are, if you survive, society will find you. On the negative side a badge finds you trespassing, poaching, etc. On a brighter note, when you get down to the begettin' business the world changes. Chief Dan said something to the effect, " I might just take to this tepee livin' ".

Share some details?

----------


## crashdive123

> Erm... it's not that we hate society. It's just not the way we want to live.


I truly do wish you well.  The bio you provided (in part) gives us a bit of a window to peer through.  


> What is there to say. I hate everything about society today. I can and will live in the woods after I become a navy nurse for 10 years.


 I can say with a certainty that the Navy (or any other branch of the Military) is not the place for you.  I know you are young and that your views may change, but unless they do I do not believe the Military is a good option for you.

----------


## Sarge47

> Erm... it's not that we hate society. It's just not the way we want to live.


This is from your "bio" on your profile:  "*Biography:
*What is there to say. I hate everything about society today. I can and will live in the woods after I become a navy nurse for 10 years. I am researching medicine plants and plan to become "expert" at medicine plants and familiar with edible plants."

 That sounds like you hate it to me.    :Cool2:

----------


## doug1980

Sure a part of me wants to.  I think everyone here dreams of it from time to time.  Would I welcome the change, sure for a few days.  I think those who have actually gone out there and spent any time in the "wilderness" knows how difficult it would be.  So those are the ones who would rather live the way they are know.  Few people can actually survive out there, and I doubt I am one of them.  The worst mistake one can make is to over estimate their capabilities, Chis McCandless comes to mind.

----------


## Rick

> The worst mistake one can make is to over estimate their capabilities, Chis McCandless comes to mind.


Houdini and Leonidas I both come to mind. Just sayin'......

----------


## Warheit

Wishing you all the bests.  Sorry that you got dogged on here.   With hard work and a positive mindset, you can accomplish what you want!  Stay safe and take care.

----------


## crashdive123

> Wishing you all the bests.  Sorry that you got dogged on here.   With hard work and a positive mindset, you can accomplish what you want!  Stay safe and take care.


I tend to disagree with the "got dogged on here" statement.  Here's why.  When a fifteen year old talks about ditching society and running off to the woods forever, has no gear, has no skills, may take others with him that possess the same skill set - I feel that encouraging him to "go for it" is not only irresponsible, but could potentially cause harm to somebody that may rely on the advice they receive here.

----------


## Sarge47

> I tend to disagree with the "got dogged on here" statement.  Here's why.  When a fifteen year old talks about ditching society and running off to the woods forever, has no gear, has no skills, may take others with him that possess the same skill set - I feel that encouraging him to "go for it" is not only irresponsible, but could potentially cause harm to somebody that may rely on the advice they receive here.


Let us not forget the S & R folks who put their life in danger when they have to go out and rescue these people.  Whenever one of these pops up I tend to stay on the "negative" side.  They usually ignore the negative answers anyway because it's not what they want to hear.  But I always "err on the side of caution.     :Cool2:

----------


## 1stimestar

Some of us have the desire to be "out in the wilderness" more then others and for many different reasons.  But I really believe that if you are going out to the wilderness because you are running away from something, be that society, a miserable existence, ex wife, etc. then you will not be happy "out there" either.  Some people are just unhappy and feel the need to blame something or someone.  Society is often the scapegoat of the miserable but when the unhappiness comes from within, location really doesn't resolve that.

----------


## Sarge47

In living in the wilderness here's some food for thought:

1.)  Wild edibles are not that plentiful anymore, and seasonal at best.  Gardening is the best answer.

2.)  Besides vegetation you will need meat and fish.

3.)  It is illegal to just "squat" on public land for very long.  Better to buy your own secluded property, that way you can do what you want without worrying about anything but paying the property tax.  

4.)  If you plan on hunting and fishing make sure you have all of the legal paperwork you will need.  Game wardens are not very understanding.

5.)  If you decide to move to Alaska and you meet up with an old fart who wants to sell you a door-less out house, run like hell!     :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

I went back through each of the posts and other that a couple of jokes no one dogged the OP. In fact, this thread stayed on track longer and better than most do.

----------


## Seniorman

I always find it amusing when people want to "shuck it all" and go live forever out in the "wilderness," just hunting and gathering and communing with Nature, having no more worries or needs.  They never seem to understand that there are rules and regulations and laws they have to obey "out in the Wilderness," just as "back in Society."  They seem to think they'll be able to hide their camp and just disappear.

Nope.  Ain't a'gonna happen.

A couple of years ago, my partner and I were scouting for elk in a remote area of the Boise Nat'l. Forest.  We were camped along a creek off a really rough, old logging road, and scouting various drainages each day.  I was about ten miles back up a drainage, alone.  My partner was in another drainage several miles away.  I had not seen a soul for a couple days other than my partner.  

Suddenly from way up the canyon, I see a man walking toward me carrying a backpack.  After awhile we met.  He was a U.S. Forest Ranger.  He'd been waaaaay back up in that drainage, and several others, moving his camp, keeping watch for people who might be trying to do what "Dark Curiosity" wants to do: get away from Society forever and live out in the wilderness, free with no worries.  

This picture shows the very remote, rugged canyon where I met the Ranger, who by the way, was a sworn Federal officer, Glock and all.   He was friendly and we talked of elk hunting, locations, etc.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Anyone who thinks that he is going to go live out in the remote wilderness and no regulations officer will find him, is living in fantasy land.  The officers not only get around their districts, they know almost every square inch of it.

S.M.

----------


## darkcuriousity

Details are for those who are joining me and my group.

----------


## darkcuriousity

Sarge47 Not liking society is not the reason that we want to leave though. It's true I hate society, but I personally want to live in the wilderness, just because that's the way I want to live.
crashdive123 who said anything about no gear or that the people coming with me have no experience! Most people that are coming already are well trained in the bush. I have a wilderness survival expert that wants to come and can train others with limited experience! I'm not stupid. oh and I'm not a boy either...
Sarge47  negative comments is actually what I want to hear. It keeps my head in check and makes me focus on issues about my ideas I may not of otherwise thought about.
Seniorman not all woods have forest rangers patrolling around, and besides we're going to be buying the land. We just have to find out what we'll do about taxes.

----------


## crashdive123

> Details are for those who are joining me and my group.


Yet you want meaningful answers.  I will wish you well and leave it at that.

----------


## darkcuriousity

Understand that some details are only shared with those that are going or possibly going. This question was to get people posting that want to live out in the wilderness. From there I find out more about certain people. Then I message them and talk to them about if they would like to be part of the group. Details are only shared with those people.

----------


## Seniorman

> DARKCURIOSITY - "... Seniorman not all woods have forest rangers patrolling around, and besides we're going to be buying the land."


If you own your own wilderness property, that changes the ball game, of course.

I've been bustin' the boonies for many, many years, all over the west, part of the southwest, and the Ozarks of Arkansas and Missouri, in many very remote areas.  I've not been in one yet where there was not a presence of a ranger or official of some kind, both Federal and State lands.  Just because you don't see them doesn't mean they are not there.

Good luck with your plans.

S.M.

----------


## Sarge47

> Sarge47 Not liking society is not the reason that we want to leave though. It's true I hate society, but I personally want to live in the wilderness, just because that's the way I want to live.
> crashdive123 who said anything about no gear or that the people coming with me have no experience! Most people that are coming already are well trained in the bush. I have a wilderness survival expert that wants to come and can train others with limited experience! I'm not stupid. oh and I'm not a boy either...
> Sarge47  negative comments is actually what I want to hear. It keeps my head in check and makes me focus on issues about my ideas I may not of otherwise thought about.
> Seniorman not all woods have forest rangers patrolling around, and besides we're going to be buying the land. We just have to find out what we'll do about taxes.


DC, I'm truly glad that you are buying the land and keeping everything legal.  I'm equally happy that you have experienced people with you.  That is, however, the tip of the iceberg.  Getting along out in the woods may be another concern but I'll leave that to you and your group to work on.  There are people on this site that DO live out in the woods.  Sourdough, Mountain Mama, Rick(but only because no one can stand to be around him when he wears his hong... :W00t:  ) Anyway, truly wishing you and your group well as long as we're looking at people doing it right.  There was these two guys from Canada who showed up a few years back and were planning on going into the Boreal Forest for 30 days with nothing else but their knives and the clothes on their backs...they headed home in half that time; cold, miserable, and starving.   Understand we get more of those than we do those that know how to do it right; I hope that you're doing it right, then it should be a rewarding life...with a lot of hard work of course!  I always say, take me as the "devil's advocate and let it all come out here, not in the woods when it's too late!  No better way to be prepared than to try it all out in the furnace first and see just how much heat it can take!  At least you didn't call it "survival," I'm grateful for that.   :Cool2:

----------


## crashdive123

I know I said....... 


> I will wish you well and leave it at that.


 but if you truly are 15 years old as your bio says, then it would be irresponsible to encourage you to undertake this venture.  Not sure the ages of other in your "group", but minors cannot enter into contracts to purchase land.  Parents may take issue with this sort of undertaking as well.

I really do wish you well, but with the information you have provided, and without the involvement of your parent(s), to offer more than that would be irresponsible IMO.

----------


## intothenew

> ...........I have a wilderness survival expert............


OK, Ok, I'm a little slow on the uptake. I think I understand now, we can be negative and no harm done. The name of this "wilderness survival expert" wouldn't happen to be Jim Jones Jr. would it?

Be careful of an Apostle.

And be even more careful of a subordinate Apostle.

----------


## darkcuriousity

crashdive123 It will take a few years to plan and find the perfect land plus find enough people, so I will be plenty old enough by the time we go buy the land.

----------


## Sarge47

> I know I said.......  but if you truly are 15 years old as your bio says, then it would be irresponsible to encourage you to undertake this venture.  Not sure the ages of other in your "group", but minors cannot enter into contracts to purchase land.  Parents may take issue with this sort of undertaking as well.
> 
> I really do wish you well, but with the information you have provided, and without the involvement of your parent(s), to offer more than that would be irresponsible IMO.


Crash is right, of course.  At 15 you may want this, but maybe not at 18...or 20...or whenever.  When I was 11 I wanted to be a magician...when I was 15 I wanted to be a writer...when I was 21 I was going to look for gold in Alaska with my best friend.  Today, facing age 65, I want to be a magician...hey...wait a minute!    :Innocent: 

Over the years I've cooked professionally, sold cars and insurance, and now drive 40' Transit buses.  I don't have people over or entertain, we just keep to ourselves.  You say you can handle negative remarks so I'll just say it.  Please wait until you're either out of the Navy, or lacking that, 21 years of age and see how you feel then.  I know, not what you wanted to hear, right?  (deep sigh)  Sometimes I even depress myself.     :Cool2:

----------


## RangerXanatos

If living in the wilderness (primitive or not-so-primitive setting) was so grand, there would be more people doing it...

Ever get a little worried about storms, blizzards, or other acts of nature?  What about wild animals such as bears and cougars?  Ever get sick and stayed in bed for a couple of days?  Sticks and leaves will be your only protection from the elements.  There will be no reinforced walls to keep you out of the elements or creatures.  That rat that may be carrying all kinds of diseases?  Well he's your room mate.  Think you may have influenza and need rest?  Too bad, you need to patch your shelter and go reset the traps that failed to catch anything the previous couple of days/nights.

Shelters need work and patching quite often and the need for different shelters change with the seasons.
The clothes you have will only last so long.  Patching and sewing will extend the life of them, but will need replacing sometime.
Calories will kill you in the short-run; Nutrition in the long-run.
Filters need to be changed, and metal will wear out after so long of boiling usages.
Better be proficient in primitive fire making under adverse circumstances.  Lighters need refueling and other materials need to be replaced/break.

The wilderness is a great place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there secluded and primitively.

----------


## darkcuriousity

intothenew Jim John Jr.... what? And no he is not an apostle. What exactly would be wrong with that anyway???

----------


## darkcuriousity

Sarge47  I've changed many things in my life and what I wanted to do with it, but the one thing I've never changed since I was little was my desire to live life in the wilderness. 
RangerXanatos A good mental picture, and I love it. I have thought about all those things and solutions and ways to deal with it have been found.

----------


## intothenew

> ............What exactly would be wrong with that anyway???



I am the way, the truth, and the life.

How does that sound coming from me?

----------


## Thaddius Bickerton

> Understand that some details are only shared with those that are going or possibly going. This question was to get people posting that want to live out in the wilderness. From there I find out more about certain people. Then I message them and talk to them about if they would like to be part of the group. Details are only shared with those people.



Sounds like you are recruiting a tribe so you can be king.  Not my cup of tea.  Thanks and good luck.

he's 15, the jim jones jr reference is probably lost on him. 

But for some reason I keep having flashbacks to the xerox salesman in postman.

----------


## Sarge47

> Sarge47  I've changed many things in my life and what I wanted to do with it, but the one thing I've never changed since I was little was my desire to live life in the wilderness. 
> RangerXanatos A good mental picture, and I love it. I have thought about all those things and solutions and ways to deal with it have been found.


I understand what you're saying, and and would agree that you'll probably feel the same when you get older, but details might change or need changed.  Sounds to me though that you're waiting until you're out of the Navy before you really start going at it.  That would be a good thing.  Here's an idea; the Marines do not have their own Medical Corps so you could work your way over to the USMC as a medic, go through SERE training, and become a stone cold killer...USMC style!  Nobody'd dare mess with you then!  Don't listen to Crashdive, he's ex-Navy, what could he possibly know?     :Sneaky2:   :Whistling:   :Innocent:

----------


## intothenew

> But for some reason I keep having flashbacks to the xerox salesman in postman.



That's still a year away. Thad, I hope I have not offended your convictions in the previous. I am honestly cultistly concerned.

----------


## Rick

Troll.........

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> ... you could work your way over to the USMC as a medic, go through SERE training, and become a stone cold killer...USMC style!


Don't forget about Force Recon, *Sarge47*.  This young'un may have already met the first requirement.  :Punk:

----------


## Thaddius Bickerton

Ah but rick, sometimes I find it funny to troll the trolls.

The thing I don't get is why people would bother to worry about people wanting to live free in the woods or on the homestead or in the city.

Are there that many control nuts running around that they have to want to rule the world and everyone in it.  (rhetorical question I know)

The older I get the funnier it gets to watch people try to manipulate others for their own aggrandizement.

More funny here, because most are members of the don't **** me jack crowd to begin with.

Thad

----------


## darkcuriousity

intothenew sounds conceited, but not something to watch out for. 
Thaddius Bickerton I don't even want to be "king" or leader of any sort. Someone with more experience should be the leader when we arrive. I'm just trying to organize it and find people with the same interest. It may be funny to you, but saying I'm trying to manipulate people isn't funny to me. Thanks

----------


## Sarge47

> I don't even want to be "king"...


Queen maybe?  No?    :Innocent:   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Grunt

I would love to do it and am finally getting my wife on board with it. The problem is finding the right place! The place needs to be up wind of military bases and key areas of population. We bought an old 1830's homestead with a great hand dug well that was done 150 years ago and has never gone dry. Tha soil has not been turned in 25 years and is a great black rich farm land. Everything ready to go!!! Then came father time heart attack at 43 and stroke at 47. So the new place has a hospital really close.

----------


## 1stimestar

> crashdive123 It will take a few years to plan and find the perfect land plus find enough people, so I will be plenty old enough by the time we go buy the land.


Enough people to what?  You hate society yet you are wanting to bring society to the wilderness to surround yourself with?  Enough people to pay for your land?  Enough people to hunt, fish, garden, preserve, build?

----------


## BENESSE

There's none so blind as those who will not _see.
_(That about sums it up for me here.)

----------


## kyratshooter

> There's none so blind as those who will not _see.
> _(That about sums it up for me here.)


Ahhh Ms B, this is why we call them CHILDREN!  

Another of them that feels the wilderness is something you survive to and not survive from.

Were this person an adult we would be talking about narcicistic illusions of grandor and sociopathic thought processes.

What is being planned is not wilderness survival, it is a city in the jungle with a washtub of koolaid.

----------


## Rick

Koolaid? Count me in. I love Koolaid.

----------


## finallyME

I have always wanted to run off and live in the woods.  But, I got married and had kids.  A year in Iraq without them made me really consider what makes me happy.  Being with my wife is where I find the most happiness.  My plans haven't changed to run off and live in the woods, but the method I take has.  For now, I live close by wilderness area and take my family and my scout troop camping and backpacking as much as I can.  I love the wilderness and I love being in it.  But, I also like the modern world with all it's conveniences.  I figure, why not have both.  Eventually I will get a "place" and retire there when I want to.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I have always wanted to run off and live in the woods.  But, I got married and had kids.  A year in Iraq without them made me really consider what makes me happy.  Being with my wife is where I find the most happiness.  My plans haven't changed to run off and live in the woods, but the method I take has.  For now, I live close by wilderness area and take my family and my scout troop camping and backpacking as much as I can.  I love the wilderness and I love being in it.  But, I also like the modern world with all it's conveniences.  I figure, why not have both.  Eventually I will get a "place" and retire there when I want to.


A very normal secquence of life events and normal progression to maturity.

And I'll bet that "place in the woods" will have running water and a flush toliet too!

And there is not a thing wrong with that.  

When I started the rework of the place I am in now the first thing I did was hook up the water and electric and the first room in the house I got in operating order was the bathroom.  I might have been living in the woods in an RV but I had a working shower and toliet!

----------


## finallyME

> And I'll bet that "place in the woods" will have running water and a flush toliet too!


Yep, how else do you think I can convince my DW to do it.  :Smile:

----------


## Wildthang

Now that society has advanced to have all the comforts we enjoy everyday, I prefer to capitilize on those advancements. I think because we got tired of living like animals, we advanced to a standard of living well above that for a reason. I just want to know that I can live liks an animal if I have to!

----------


## BENESSE

> Another of them that feels the wilderness is something you survive to and not survive from.
> 
> Were this person an adult we would be talking about narcicistic illusions of grandor and sociopathic thought processes.
> 
> What is being planned is not wilderness survival, it is a city in the jungle with a washtub of koolaid.


All true, K. What's interesting to me is that kids and young people who want to leave society behind and escape to the wilderness are _usually_ those who don't have many friends, don't play sports, don't have a girlfriend (seems like it's always the guys) nor are they members of say, the National Honor Society. They feel marginalized, lonely and powerless to change anything and the parents and family aren't particularly plugged into their lives.

----------


## Rick

Will you please stop talking about me? I'm deaf not blind. I can still read!

Oh, yeah, Kyrat, add me to the list of in house plumbing. My wife does not go to the woods. She goes to someplace that has conveniences. I get to tag along.

----------


## hunter63

> Will you please stop talking about me? I'm deaf not blind. I can still read!
> 
> Oh, yeah, Kyrat, add me to the list of in house plumbing. My wife does not go to the woods. She goes to someplace that has conveniences. I get to tag along.


That was one of the only requirements for "The Place"......"Build what ever you want as long as there is a bathroom with a flush toilet......After all these years of camp grounds out houses, porta potties, pit toilets....I want a flush toilet.....I'll sleep in a tent, but I want a toilet.....and on and on....Got it?"

"Yes Dear" is the only correct answer.
The thought occurs to me that the desire to take off into the wilderness, seems to relate to life in general....at least in the woods you have a legitimate reason to bemoan your lot in life.

----------


## Rick

I'm almost certain that all modern conveniences were dictated by a wife somewhere. It's even possible the Edison was sent to the shop with orders not to return until he had a better candle. Ford, likewise, was ordered to clean up the smell from the horses. Crapper was chartered with...well, that's easy to figure out.

----------


## BENESSE

Speaking of conveniences...
Wonder who La-Z-Boy was invented for?  
 :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

> Speaking of conveniences...
> Wonder who La-Z-Boy was invented for?


That would be me......although I have to say the the his/hers chairs were maybe the best investment for harmony in our house to date.

----------


## Seniorman

> Koolaid? Count me in. I love Koolaid.


So do I.  As long as it has a hefty dose of Stoli vodka in it.    :Cool2: 

S.M.

----------


## Seniorman

As for Dark Curiosity's desire to move out into the wilderness and "get away from it all,"  seems to me this is the way to do it. Some very interesting videos and what it takes to "get by" out there.

http://www.alaskawildadventures.tv/episodes

S.M.

----------


## Sourdough

I wish I lived in the wilderness, I have had a belly full of getting up at 4:AM and running the log splitter till 10:AM then moving into the cooler dark woods to log the rounds for tomorrows 4:AM log splitter feed.

----------


## crashdive123

Log splitter?.........sissy. :Whistling:

----------


## Rick

> Wonder who La-Z-Boy was invented for


Women! It was to keep men from following them around. If we could just come up with a remote control to control women......

----------


## Sourdough

> Log splitter?.........sissy.



Not counting whiskey and wildwomen that log splitter is money well spent.

----------


## Desert Rat!

> Koolaid? Count me in. I love Koolaid.


 Grape MMMM. I love grape!

----------


## BENESSE

In most photos as a toddler I sport pink Kool Aid mustache.

----------


## Rick

You don't have to spend too many times outdoors that are truly miserable to figure out living like an upland gorilla is a crappy life even for upland gorillas. Traipsing around in a 3 day rain. Freezing cold when the weather or altitude changed more than you expected. Being low or out of water and praying the next canyon has some. Shivering all night long. Being a meal for several thousand mosquitoes. Being sick and just hoping you die before you have to walk one step further. Having some kind of injury and still having to haul your pack. I've had more than one time that the only thing that kept me going was knowing civilization was just hours away and I wasn't already "home". I'm sure I thanked God for that fact more than once. 

Enjoy your wilderness. You have a lot of experiences to catch up on.

----------


## Thaddius Bickerton

I just remembered a fine book if you can still find a copy somewhere.  It isn't to hard reading.

"My Side of the Mountain"

Always thought that young man had a pretty good time, but that kind of luck doesn't happen.

As for needing a "leader";  no matter who that is; Well there ya go, if you need a leader then you want a society.  Just one that lets you do what you want, and probably at someone elses expense.

If you want to avoid society, or have it on your terms then perhaps a bit more study is in order.

Might want to look at agorist philosophy a bit.

Thad

----------


## kyratshooter

> I just remembered a fine book if you can still find a copy somewhere.  It isn't to hard reading.
> 
> "My Side of the Mountain"
> 
> Always thought that young man had a pretty good time, but that kind of luck doesn't happen.
> 
> Thad


In the nonliterary World where Newburry awards do not exist that young man would have been charged as a runaway and placed in a juvinile detention facility for treatment of his sociopathic behaviors.  

Oppostional defiant disorder, youth on runaway status, tresspassing, starting fires, killing small animals: what we have here is the makings of a serial killer!

----------


## Rick

You made me snort on that one. That's pretty funny. What's next? Juvenile delinquents?

----------


## shiftyer1

I would love  to,  then I think about it.

----------


## Spartan300

> If you had the opportunity would you enjoy living off the land, and never seeing society again? Everyday work hard to keep your shelter up and food in your stomach. Always surrounded by the fresh air, and never gasoline. What skills would you bring to the table to help you survive. Would you be willing to learn many new skills to help you survive. What type of wilderness would you like to live in? Are you open to other places?


To be honest I would not. Now don't get me wrong, we love living off the land to the extent that we already do. We live on a farm, eat our own food often, raise livestock, and enjoy the country life to the fullest. I do not want to live in town (no way) but do not want to live in a cave or grass hut for the rest of my life either. After working in the garden, or with the goats, or after fencing and putting up hay guess what? I enjoy coming inside, turning on the ac, and watching a good izod or nascar race I have dvr'd earlier in the day! I love my gadgets, and love technology. 

Could I live without the fancies in life? Yep. Do I want to just for the sake of doing it? Nope.

----------


## jcullen24

> If you had the opportunity would you enjoy living off the land, and never seeing society again? Everyday work hard to keep your shelter up and food in your stomach. Always surrounded by the fresh air, and never gasoline. What skills would you bring to the table to help you survive. Would you be willing to learn many new skills to help you survive. What type of wilderness would you like to live in? Are you open to other places?


I would love it. The problem is, all those responsibilities.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

I am only one generation away from this.  My father (1918 - 1984) was born and raised in a log cabin in north-central Mississippi.  He spent his youth helping his parents and siblings to wrest a living out of the land.  I am here to tell you that it was, and is, no picnic.

(1) Could I do it, if necessary?  Probably.  I've been taught, and have practiced, the requisite knowledge, skills and abilities.  With just a bit of "brush-up", I believe I can do it rather well. Or, as is far more likely at my age, I can teach the younger generations how to do it.

(2) Would I return to it willingly?  Not just "no", but "HECK NO!"

With all due respect, and in my decidedly personal opinion, anyone who thinks he/she would prefer to return to these "earlier, simpler times" is either ignorant of what - exactly - this requires, or simply hasn't been paying attention.

In the words of syndicated radio humorist Red Neckerson, _"That's my opinion; oughta be yours!"_

-- _Nighteyes_

----------


## Endworld Guy

> ..If you had the opportunity would you enjoy living off the land, and never seeing society again?..


I know I couldn't do it _voluntarily_ because I was born and bred in a big city and am therefore too soft and would miss the comfort blanket of lots of people and solid buildings and streets; but if I was _forced_ into a 'survive or die' scenario in a barren devastated landscape I'd have no choice but to have a crack at surviving, and might even enjoy it!
A character in the 'Survivors' 1970's TV series said more or less the same thing in a post-apocalypse world, he loved living rough and hunting for food, and said with a grin- "I'm made for a time like now"

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> A character in the 'Survivors' 1970's TV series said more or less the same thing in a post-apocalypse world, he loved living rough and hunting for food, and said with a grin- "I was born for this time!"


  [See my post just above yours.]

If that's how you really feel, and in my personal opinion, "Good luck with that!"

----------


## Endworld Guy

> [See my post just above yours.]
> If that's how you really feel, and in my personal opinion, "Good luck with that!"


Yes, in a weird way i'm fascinated by End of World movies, books and films and can't help wondering how i'd do in such a situation.. :Smile: 
Here's a short clip from Survivors which I mentioned, episode 6 'Garland's War'.
He says at 4:20- _"Now's the time to be alive, now's the best time of all, I'm made for a time like now"_

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
http://youtu.be/rgxt4Wuf_9I

(Plot summary- a gang have taken over Jimmy Garland's big country house and he's holed up in a cave, emerging to hunt for food and to take potshots at the gang for fun. Needless to say they're trying to track him down)

PS- have i posted that vid link properly? Does it work?

(Incidentally the woman in the clip is Abby (Caroline Seymour), she surfaced again 20 years later as this Klingon in Star Trek TNG)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

Actually, she's portraying a ROMULAN -- big difference.

----------


## Endworld Guy

> Actually, she's portraying a ROMULAN -- big difference.


Drat I always get mixed up between the two races!

PS- Speaking of survival, it came natural to many peoples over the centuries (below), whereas poor slobs like me would have to try learning it 'on the job' from books in the dim light of a nuclear winter or whatever, ha ha..
In fact many early Brit colonies in America had to trade food from the local Indian tribes to keep from starving, and even in the Arctic some early explorers starved, yet all around them the Eskimo's had been surviving for generations.
And even Henry Stanley's trans-Africa Congo expedition was at starvation point and had to send on ahead to the west coast for food, yet all around them the natives were easily surviving off the land as always. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

What I getting from all of this........ is a whole lot of "fix'n' on it".

Get disgusted on doing society things, check, get a bunch of like minded friends(?), check, oh ya and a survival expert (?) ya right check.....then keeping this all together, for a few years, and then buy some land, (with what? or is that what the friends are for (?),,,, because that what most people who come up with a big idea but don't have money are looking for when they show up here, .....then hunt and gather enough to support the group.......

OK, got it now.........so anyway "Good luck with that" ......write when you have made a winter......called starving times in the good old days.

----------


## Sarge47

Good luck with that!     :Cool2:

----------


## Endworld Guy

True story- Chris McCandless took off into the wilderness to live in Bus 142 in the film *'Into the Wild'* but things didn't go well, check out the story on WIKI.
The bus has become a tourist attraction (below)- 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*CLIP*- http://youtu.be/2LAuzT_x8Ek

----------


## Rick

Chris is a well known story and a good example of what not to do.

----------


## Sarge47

Yes, Chris McCandless, aka Alexander Supertramp, has been discussed many times.    

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/forums/showthread.php?19444-To-those-who-want-to-chuck-it-all  :canadian:

----------


## Endworld Guy

> Yes, Chris McCandless, aka Alexander Supertramp, has been discussed many times..


Yeah but that was in the past, so maybe old subjects are worth recycling now and again so they can be discussed in the light of new current thinking, and also for new members who might not have seen the old posts?
That's how we did it at The Few Good Men gaming/military discussion club where i was admin/mod/2nd in command (name: Poor Old Spike) and it worked fine.
For example as far as i know my 3 pics of the bus haven't appeared here before, but if they bore you i'd be glad to delete them.. :Wink: 

PS- What is current thinking about McCandless anyway? The generally accepted story seems to be that he made two mistakes; he let a raging river cut him off from town, and he ate poison berries.
Also his mindset may have been a bit shaky too, "lonely, scared" he wrote in his diary, which indicates having the correct mindset/philosophy is absolutely essential for anybody to survive anywhere.

----------


## kyratshooter

> PS- What is current thinking about McCandless anyway? The generally accepted story seems to be that he made two mistakes; he let a raging river cut him off from town, and he ate poison berries.


Apparently the "current thinking" has not changed between yesterday and today.

He made one mistake.  He went into the wilderness unprepared for the conditions any local would have told him to prepare for.  

No matter how much you think about it, discuss it, argue over it, 

"YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID!"

----------


## Sarge47

> Apparently the "current thinking" has not changed between yesterday and today.
> 
> He made one mistake.  He went into the wilderness unprepared for the conditions any local would have told him to prepare for.  
> 
> No matter how much you think about it, discuss it, argue over it, 
> 
> "YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID!"


First, "those who do not learn from PAST mistakes are destined to repeat them!"  We LEARN from the past, and the pics of the bus, while giving a better pic of Alexander "Stupidtramp's" death locale proves nothing.  He was lucky it was there or he would have certainly died sooner.  There is certainty nothing in his story to make a hero out of him; more like an object lesson of what happens to Numpties who go into the Wilderness unprepared!  Kyratshooter is 100% correct.     :Thumbup: 

2nd, all of your group's discussions prove nothing.  Chris McCandless was also suffering from a mental illness of sorts.  He DELIBERATELY went of into the wild unprepared!(if you haven't done so already, read the book.)  If you want to emulate somebody who went to Alaska to live and thrived, read the book "Into the Wilderness" & emulate Dick P. who is compared to Chris M. in my blog.  Two guys that went to live in Alaska, one did it the right way, one did not.   

The way that you're thinking is not all that unusual.  Many people long for the older days when things were a lot simpler, it's just not realistic. Better is to learn to survive the situation that you now find your self in.  This "Walter Mitty" type of mental fantasy, while a temporary escape from reality, is NOT the answer.     :Cool2:

----------


## Endworld Guy

> Chris McCandless was also suffering from a mental illness of sorts.  He DELIBERATELY went of into the wild unprepared..


Wow i'd not heard that before, as Mac seems to be a sort of hero at some other survival websites and they won't hear a word said against him!
My take on him is that he liked taking risks and pushing his luck, a lot of explorers/adventurers have the same devil-may-care attitude and it's like russian roulette, sometimes they get away with it, sometimes not.
For example Francis Chichester in his book "The Lonely Sea and the Sky" seems to enjoy taking one risk after another on his solo flying trips in the 1930's such as when he once took off *without a map*  for one leg, hopping from one Indonesian island to another in a seaplane, and his luck held.
Eventually his luck ran out when he took off into telephone wires stretched across the entrance to a small bay in Japan, obviously he was sloppy by not bothering to check if any were there. He was badly injured in the crash (below) but survived-

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sarge47

> Wow i'd not heard that before, as Mac seems to be a sort of hero at some other survival websites and they won't hear a word said against him!
> My take on him is that he liked taking risks and pushing his luck, a lot of explorers/adventurers have the same devil-may-care attitude and it's like russian roulette, sometimes they get away with it, sometimes not.


Have you read the book?  If not read the book, the movie didn't say enough.    

BTW, PM me the url's of those forums and I'll pay them a visit.  Anybody who thinks Alexander Supertramp was someone to emulate has no right considering themselves knowledgeable in Survival.  The hard and fast rule is to ALWAYS "Be Prepared."  Even John "Lofty" Wiseman states that in his SAS survival book.  Chris certainly did NOT prepare for what he was going to face.  He seem to love putting himself in perilous positions and then trying to get away with it.  In Alaska it caught up to him.  It was just a matter of time. 
 :Cool2:

----------


## Celticwarrior

Chris was a spoiled brat who had a 'Hemingway/Kerouak' fixation, believing that going out on the road and putting himself into dangerous situations was romantic and adventurous, not stupid and reckless as any sane person would classify them. He pushed the envelope in a lot of situations, and usually lucked out or got bailed out by some good samaritan. In Alaska or any wilderness where you are miles from any help or civilization, there is no second chance. You either have your ducks in a row and take your risks accordingly, or you die from any of a thousand stupid mistakes. It is one thing to go out into the wilds with the intention of trying to prove oneself or to prove yourself to others, as is the case for McCandless, but he was simply unprepared for the reality of the situation he found himself in. Despite his unwaivering faith in himself and his confidence in his ability to survive (seemingly only from stories he had read, not from any actual preparation or experience of his own), he made a number of mistakes and paid the ultimate price for them. No one should ever want to emulate Chris McCandless. He was reckless and arrogant and died because he was dumb enough not to face reality when he had the chance and accept some help or abandon his 'plan' before he got stuck where he expired. Want to read another story like Chris', about someone who should have known better but underestimated Alaska and OVERestimated their own abilities? Read up on Carl McCunn. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_McCunn

My favorite quote of his as he lay dying of starvation and illness in the bush, wondering why no one had come to rescue him, was that he had tossed all but a handful of his shotgun shells into the nearby lake early in his adventure, because 'they made him feel like a warmonger'.  Instead, he died, starving to death, shooting himself in the head with one of his last remaining bullets to avoid going through the shakes again. Dumb. Seriously DUMB! A plane DID overfly his position. He went outside and 'gave a little cheer', waving his sleeping bag and pumping his fist in the air. Apparently he thought that meant 'Hey, come get me!', and later realized his actions were similar to the 'all clear, fly on' signal. The pilot recounts that he saw McCunn come out, wave at them rather nonchalantly, waved his orange/red sleeping bag, and then calmly walked back into his tent. The pilot saw nothing that indicated that he was in trouble or needed to be picked up. By the way, he gave a map to his dad, but told him NOT to use it or call rescue, since they had done that once before when he didn't check in, and there was no actual emergency. So, no one gave it much thought when he didn't come back on time. Also, he cancelled his original flight in and out of the location and used another pilot to enter the remote location. Unfortunately, no one can seem to prove that he ever made any arrangement to pick him up. Apparently he was under the impression he told (and paid for!) the pilot to pick him back up at a certain time. That pilot swears that McCunn told him that his ORIGINAL pilot was still going to pick him up and that he didn't need a return flight. Again, seriously DUMB! If you get the chance to read his diary, it makes for some sad and interesting reading from a survival point of view.

----------


## hunter63

This was one of the ads on this page........for troubled teens, 16 to 28
http://www.aspeneducationgroup.com/w...FUFV4AodWnccEw

This computer know about all this than we do......

----------


## wildWoman

> If you had the opportunity would you enjoy living off the land, and never seeing society again?


You can't do it. There's jets in the sky, exploration companies in the backwoods, and once you get a bad toothache or other health problem, I'm sure you wouldn't say "nah, I'll just cut my appendix out myself".




> Everyday work hard to keep your shelter up and food in your stomach. Always surrounded by the fresh air, and never gasoline. What skills would you bring to the table to help you survive.


That'll work for a limited time only, then the craving for a little more comfort inevitably sets in - for sure as you get older and less mobile. Hauling water buckets at age 25 is a different thing than doing it at age 75, I'm sure.  I don't see anyone actually going back to a hunting and gathering lifestyle fulltime till the day they die (possibly as a result of the botched operation I mentioned before). 




> Would you be willing to learn many new skills to help you survive. What type of wilderness would you like to live in? Are you open to other places?


It's not a matter of being willing to learn. You're forced to learn, otherwise you end up back in town faster than a bear can say "boo". And again, short-term survival has zip to do with actually living out in the bush 365 days a year, each and every year.

----------


## Endworld Guy

> ..BTW, PM me the url's of those forums and I'll pay them a visit..


They were just odd comments i heard scattered around the net in support of McCandless, i can't remember where. A lot of people admire him for taking off into the wilderness like that and probably intend to copy him one day, but let's hope they're better prepared!
Same goes for McCunn who messed up too like Celtic Warrior said.

I think a lot of people watch survival movies and think "hey i could do that, no problem" and then get in trouble because the films are usually badly scripted and the characters do everything wrong, terrible role models.
Even in true films like 'Rescue Dawn' the stars commit bloopers. In this clip the two heroes are on the run from a prison camp in Laos, but 30 seconds in they decide to *throw their rifles away* because they're tired of carrying them. Bad call as it turns out because later they run into hostile villagers at 9:20... 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

*CLIP*- http://youtu.be/AoejzAvkyRc

----------


## Sarge47

> They were just odd comments i heard scattered around the net in support of McCandless, i can't remember where. A lot of people admire him for taking off into the wilderness like that and probably intend to copy him one day, but let's hope they're better prepared!
> Same goes for McCunn who messed up too like Celtic Warrior said.
> 
> I think a lot of people watch survival movies and think "hey i could do that, no problem" and then get in trouble because the films are usually badly scripted and the characters do everything wrong, terrible role models.
> Even in true films like 'Rescue Dawn' the stars commit bloopers. In this clip the two heroes are on the run from a prison camp in Laos, but 30 seconds in they decide to throw their rifles away because they're tired of carrying them. Bad call as it turns out because later they run into hostile villagers at 9:20...


I bought that movie, it was a true story, and don't forget what the guys had been through for a long time.  They ate worms for crying out loud.  Lack of certain types of nutrients can cause mental instability.  What's more interesting is that the star of the story  got captured again, later on down the road, and had to escape again.   :Cool2:

----------


## Sarge47

A true "Survival Story:"    http://www.usatoday.com/weather/stor...oyscouts_N.htm  :Cool2:

----------


## Endworld Guy

> A true "Survival Story:"    http://www.usatoday.com/weather/stor...oyscouts_N.htm


Hey yeah i forgot that you US doods have to contend with tornadoes as well as bears, mountain lions and snakes!

Okay, hands up who wants to live on this desert island?  I don't know where it is, i found the pic floating around on the net.
At first sight it looks like paradise complete with a tent, but i'd be bored myself, so count me out.
There's obviously no water there and probably no wild food, so we'd have to take the boat from the jetty to the mainland convenience store every day for supplies, then what would we do for the rest of the day with no TV or computer? And where would we dump our garbage? And where's the toilet and shower?
And would we feel secure just a few feet above sea level? What if a storm surge or typhoon hit us? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Celticwarrior

Yeh, pretty sure you would die there. No water, no food, no shelter from rogue waves/storm surges/tsunami. Little desert islands stink for growing food crops. Often even fish don't come near the shore of such places. Nice place to die though. Just ask Amelia Earhart.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah I hear ya....at least on video games all you have to do is hit, "Play again?"

That island was once occupied by a contest winning lucky guy, and the Bud (as in Bud beer) twins.......all the Bud and Brats (grilled sausage, that most of the world doesn't know about)  you could eat.........He didn't survive long.......But it took the undertakers a solid week to wipe the smile off his face.

----------


## crashdive123

An aerial view shows what the rest of that area looks like.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Two words. Coca nuts.

----------


## Endworld Guy

Ah the Florida keys, a chain of tropical islands where the natives speak a form of english!
I often stroll along the Plymouth seafront (vid below, my wargaming name is Poor Old Spike) on the lookout for a rich American widow off a cruise ship so we can marry after a whirlwind romance and go back to live by her poolside in Florida together, i should be able to get through immigration easily enough being married to a US citizen.. :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
*CLIP*- http://youtu.be/QaArap_NpnI

PS- i've just noticed a message on my settings page saying i've received 2 reputation points for this thread. What are rep points for?
There's a little red square against the message, does that mean i've been penalised 2 points for upsetting somebody with something I've said?

----------


## Rick

All about reputation: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...out-Reputation

----------


## Endworld Guy

> All about reputation: 
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...out-Reputation


Hmm i still can't seem to find out whether my 2 rep pts are plus or minus, can a mod find out for me please?
I don't like rep systems in any forum because it creates bad feeling.
If somebody's sniping at me i won't be a happy bunny at all..

----------


## crashdive123

I wouldn't worry about the rep system here.  Not too many pay it a whole lot of attention.

----------


## Warheit

> Hmm i still can't seem to find out whether my 2 rep pts are plus or minus, can a mod find out for me please?
> I don't like rep systems in any forum because it creates bad feeling.
> If somebody's sniping at me i won't be a happy bunny at all..


Red is negative reputation, green is positive.  Don't worry about the reputation system either.  You have definitely added to this forum over the past couple of days.  I enjoy your postings and conversation.  Keep up the great work, Endworld.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> ...from Survivors which I mentioned...[


I watched the entire first season of *Survivors* -- not sure there ever was a Season 2, because they brought it to a believable conclusion.  Not bad, should one be willing to forgive the literary licenses taken.  As I recall, "Abby Grant" was played by Julie Graham, not Caroline Seymour.

In addition I've watched the series_ Outcasts_, also from the BBC.  Again, not too shabby as long as...

Julie Graham also co-starred with Martin Clunes ("Doc Martin") in the BBC TV series *William and Mary*.

----------


## 1stimestar

From our local paper.



Would-be Alaska adventurers should know what theyre getting into 
 by Miki Collins / In the Bush 
Jun 25, 2012 | 2186 views | 1  | 3  |  | 

Photo by Miki Collins With a loose leader out ahead to locate a drifted trail and long shadows from a low sun, Miki Collins team of 80-pound huskies follows a winter trail across a lake on her trapline. During the summer this trail is both impassable and invisible; inexperienced people might think this area is deserted. 
 LAKE MINCHUMINA, Alaska - Sometimes when we have an article published in a national magazine it triggers a flood of letters. 

Half of the writers want to move to the Bush. (Most of them are incarcerated, but thats another story.) These folks envision a life of hunting and trapping in the wilderness without other folks around to bother them. Some expect to carve out a 50-mile trapline and live off the land with fur catch providing cash. 

Having lived in the Bush for more than 50 years, and having seen many people come and the vast majority leave again, all I want to say is Good luck with that!

Seriously, the most important piece of advice I could give a bush rat wanna-be is to really know what you are getting into, both in general (life in the Bush) and specifically (the area you are going to). Most people seriously underestimate how difficult everything is, from transportation to hauling water to the never-ending chore of wood cutting. Aspiring trappers will quickly learn how problematic it is to find a good trapping area without stepping on someone elses toes, especially when fur prices are high.

More:
http://www.newsminer.com/view/full_s...tures_bullets1

----------


## asemery

I enjoy reading about survival skills and making attempts at them at have actually become proficient at making nets.  I would NEVER like to depend on these skills.  Even in by back packing days - over 40 years ago -  I carried in water and food.
  I reallly enjoyed walking into remote areas but was more secre in the knowledge that help if needed was not far away.  Tony

----------


## hunter63

Most sane people (That was a joke folks) approach it much the same way.....I never went surviving, on purpose.

----------


## Rick

I've tried to survive marriage, fatherhood, work and often stupid drivers but never went to the woods to do it either.

----------


## dizralph

I do this every month.

----------


## 1stimestar

Indicating poor planning?

----------


## crashdive123

> I do this every month.


What?  Write about it?  Based on some of your other posts I have to ask....Do you ever spend time in the woods, and how old are you?

----------


## old2531

i know i couldnt do it now maybe ever alot of these people want to live in 1840 i suggest they go live with the amish for a yr -you have to be farmer ,home builder,blacksmith, mineral miner ,geologist (finding water ) ,horse **** shovaler,and vet ,doc,lumberman,hunter,buggy maker all in one person thats a big task to ask one person to have all those skills but to survive you must ,min for emergencies id get a ham radio licence and a radio that works off batterys so when your personnal shtf you can still call  for help instead of starting the whole forest on fire shooting red flares up im a rookie in this invironment i come here for knowledge to help add to what i know already you gentlemen and ladys have saved my life and you dont even know it i was like these lets go run away to the woods people just by reading your wisdom from your vast combinded experience ive decided on much smarter choices --oh and if u bring a dog with u can you pack it out hurt if u have to i wouldnt go to live in the woods with anything less than an a 60 lbs dog if u take one at all

----------


## Sarge47

10 posts, 3 days, and hasn't been back in over 6 months.  I wonder if he's figured out that when he joins the Navy he's going to be in a wholly different type of "Society?"..... :Laugh:

----------


## birdman6660

we certainly could do it   HOWEVER  Its not my first choice .. this little self sufficient homestead  is quite enuf work Thank you very much .. its a 6 hours a day job now without hunting or shelter maintenance ..  Ive lived off the land for 4 months at a time and i was always very happy to see even primitive luxury upon return  LOL !  

IMG_1652.jpg

----------


## WolfVanZandt

I'm about to host about my 15th SEHowl - a 9 day primitive campout. One thing I've noticed is that, during this thing, all my autoimmune problems go away, I have less trouble with my heart (and heart medicine), and I'm just in better health. I suspect it would be _good_ for me to live in the wilderness (although I believe that who I cam with is as important as camping itself.)

----------


## kyratshooter

After looking out the window at snow blowing sideways on March 2, and having lived through a frozen sloppy he!! for the past month,  I have decided that next year I will go to FL for my January camp, and I am not comming back until someone calls and tells me the nightime high at home remained above 60 degres for 5 nights in a row!

If I camp at the reenactment for 2 weeks I can hit one state park after another for the next 6 weeks with no problem.  I will escape the last of january. make it all the way through Feburary and be well into March before having to sleep under a roof or see snow!

All I have to worry about are sand fleas and carniverous armidellos, perhaps a python eating me arm first as I sleep.

----------


## hunter63

> After looking out the window at snow blowing sideways on March 2, and having lived through a frozen sloppy he!! for the past month,  I have decided that next year I will go to FL for my January camp, and I am not comming back until someone calls and tells me the nightime high at home remained above 60 degres for 5 nights in a row!
> 
> If I camp at the reenactment for 2 weeks I can hit one state park after another for the next 6 weeks with no problem.  I will escape the last of january. make it all the way through Feburary and be well into March before having to sleep under a roof or see snow!
> 
> All I have to worry about are sand fleas and carniverous armidellos, perhaps a python eating me arm first as I sleep.


Just don't forget your "Blade" for those green Anacondas....Oh noooo, stuck in my head again!

----------


## endurance

Probably 20 years ago I started making a list of all the stuff I'd want to have with me if I was going to start over and build a life in the wilderness.  I've maintained that list and updated it from time to time when I've had the itch to get out of the rat race.  At this point, I'm not entirely sure it would fit in the back of a pickup truck.  It's sure not going to fit onto my back in one trip.  Just living long enough using wood to heat, knowing how much I enjoy a hot shower, growing a garden with production in mind for the last four years, and having a wife that hates being cold has made it clear that I'm not going there if I have any say in the matter.

If I don't have a say in the matter, if circumstances push me in that direction, well, I'm not planning on roughing it forever.  I'm going to want a rocket mass heater, I'm going to want about four buckets full of russet and yukon gold potatoes to plant, I'm going to want to have some raspberry, currant, blackberry, and gooseberry bushes ready to start, I'm going to want a roll of tyvek, I'm going to want a good assortment of hand tools with replacement handles (I don't live in hardwood country), and I'm going to want enough piping to create a workable gravity fed water system.  It's not going to fit into a backpack.  Maybe into four 55 gallon drums and a dozen or more 5 gallon buckets (I'm going to want to go in with at least a year's worth of food reserves, seasonings, spices, sweeteners, etc.).  

I'm a simple man, but I want to be comfortable.  :Wink:

----------


## LowKey

Nope. No wilderness for me. About 20 acres of farm with a mix of pasture and wood lot will suit just fine. Someone else can do the stump pulling and the initial plowing.

----------

